# Is iDisk slow as molasses for everyone else too?



## billybob (Oct 1, 2001)

Today is the first day I tried out the idisk integration in 10.1... and it was terrible.  It felt like how horrible it was in OS9.  Soooooo sllloooowwwwwww.... in 10.0.4, iDisk was fantastic.  Remarkably fast for what it's doing... 

Doesn't seem like apples servers would be too busy right now, its 7pm west coast time.  Did iDisk performance just go down the tubes with this update, or is it just a temporary thing?


----------



## SCrossman (Oct 1, 2001)

yes, I too think it is slow, unresponsive and it causes the Finder/Desktop to be locked out when accessing it.  I do like that it doesn't time out anymore.


----------



## Jorace (Oct 1, 2001)

Ya, it uses WebDav now, so it wont time out on you. But it deffinatly does bog down the Finder when it gets a directory listing for the first time. Once you navigate all the volumes, it is very fast, because it "Caches" the contents. This is actualy a BAD thing, because I dont see when someone posts somthing to my iDisc public folder. I have to log out and back in to see the changes.

I have sent my feed back to Apple. 

On the bright side, you can now access your iDisk from Windows and Linux systems! I actualy hear that access on Win 98 is VERY fast...Ill have to try that tomorow...

Make sure you let Apple know if your not happy about anything!!!!


----------



## Jorace (Oct 1, 2001)

Odd, I just mounted my iDisk, but got a message that said my username or pasword was incorect and my iDisk could not be mounted.. It gave me an option to edit my settings .. 

I hit cancel. 

Then My iDisk mounted

I guess someone at Apple is doing some work on things


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2001)

iDisk has always been unresponsive.  I try to avoid using it unless completely neccessary because it f***s everything up.  Makes my computer so d*** slow...


----------



## billybob (Oct 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *iDisk has always been unresponsive.  I try to avoid using it unless completely neccessary because it f***s everything up.  Makes my computer so d*** slow... *



i dont know about that... it was quite fast for me on 10.0.4.  I'm on cable modem though, maybe on 56k it's pretty slow,I have no idea.

Anyway someone else started a thread about why the new idisk connect stuff (webdav) is bad.  Apple's implementation sends your password in clear text over internet. So you might as well be using telnet to connect. An easy workaround (and it makes the idisk about 10 times faster) is to go to "Connect to Server..." under the Go menu, and then type

afp://idisk.mac.com

and then it will be fast, and secure (supposedly)


----------



## tony (Oct 2, 2001)

FYI, here's a pointer to an article about the WebDAV security problem.

http://www.opendoor.com/macosxalert.html

-tony


----------



## geekusj (Oct 2, 2001)

iDisk is way faster on X than 9, but is still unacceptably slow. There's a good 5 to 10 seconds of waiting for any folder to show its contents, and then resizing the window might refresh the contents and block again. Argh.

What's really sad is that Windows 2000 can access my iDisk way faster. It's about the spead of navigating a floppy... faster really. There is only a slight pause for retrieving directory contents. Plus, its implementation is threaded and doesn't block even if it does slow down. 

I fear we have to wait for 10.2 (10.5?) for either of these problems to be addressed. I hope that everyone will write Apple and tell them that's it's unacceptable that network operations block the whole Finder.

(Yes I have a cable modem, so that's not the issue.)


----------



## Jorace (Oct 2, 2001)

afp://idisk.mac.com works WAY better for me than using the iDisk icon.

I guess we will have to see if apple fixes there WebDav support...


----------



## geekusj (Oct 2, 2001)

You're right. My iDisk is much faster over AFP. Weird. Just as fast as Win2k now.


----------

